# Boots?



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

Its time for new boots and wanted some opinions. I was checking out the Rocky Blizzard Stalkers at Dunhams for $109.95. 1200grams of Thinsulate. Felt very comfortable. They get great reviews at all the retail websites. What boots are you guys wearing? Any recommendations? Mabye something a little cheaper with the same warmth and quality, but money is not an issue when keeping my feet warm. I would rather save money elsewere..............Thanks


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Through the years I finally settled on a pair of micky mouse boots. Damn things are warm in the coldest weather.


----------



## Week End Redneck (Jan 17, 2005)

You know what, I have been thinking about picking a pair up for years. I have heard alot of guys swear by those.


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

yep, mickey mouse boots on the ice. Warmest boots I have ever owned.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Ah yes! The ole annual boot suggestion post. Comes up every year and every year those mickey mouse boots are really popular. From reading this same kind of post every year I will tell you that you will hear the MM boots are great unless you have to walk long distances as they are really heavy. If you are walking a lot then I'd say the Rocky's get good reviews here. Not that I have them. I wear Cabelas Inferno pac boots with 2000 grams of thinsulate. Nice boots, but if I am sitting still my feet get cold from sweat. I wear polypro sock liner and wool socks, so I dunno, but just a little walking around and my feet are warm again. I thinks it's me and not the boot. anyway, my prediction is MM then Rockys depending on what you do.


----------



## Dave200516 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a pair of the Rocky 800's and I love them. I wear a pair of arctic socks with them and my feet have never got cold. I do a lot of walking when out ice fishing, and the Rocky's are very comfortable.


----------



## reeltherapy (Dec 2, 2008)

I have had the same pair of 1200 gram Rockys for 4yrs now, and i wouldnt trade them for the world...lightweight, waterproof, warm, and comfy. What else can you ask for.
MM boots in my opinion are good too, just not for me... they are a bit too heavy and def bulky. My Rockies were 100 bucks when i got 'em (4yrs ago)...so for 25 bucks a year i couldn't ask for a better deal.


----------



## Halffasthog (Feb 20, 2008)

I could not ask for better than Mickey's. FYI, the white ones have more insulation than black. They have a cutaway pair of each at General Jim's. I always wondered why they cost more.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

I have used Mickeys, I would find them great for ice fishing with a snowmobile, parking within 4 feet of the hole. They do not breath enough, causing my feet to sweat.

I have not stepped up (good pun, no ?) in buying the 1200 thinsulate stuff, yet. I do have a pair of serious hikers, light and sturdy but far from warm.

Pac boot, this was my cheapest solution for winter boots 10 years ago ($40). Still have em, and use em a few layers of glue on the seams over the years. With the way my feet sweat, being able to swap out the liners, and head back out. Priceless. 

Pac suggestions, buy several different types of liners. Some work and fit better than others. If you can buy the boot one size to big, this allows for extra socks. Sacrifice an older pair of felt liner soles. cut the sole out leaving some "edging" and put it in first, an extra 1/4 inch of felt between the cold snow never felt so good.

For the sweaty feet, I know someone ridiculed this but it works. Buy a can of anti-persperent, (preferrable earth scent)  and spray your feet before putting socks on. Feet dont sweat, stay dry, Dry feet = warm feet.


----------



## sticknstring (Nov 27, 2006)

I wondered when this thread would come up. I swear by lacrosse ice kings i have clam yukon so my feet are always on the ice and those boots keep my feet warm all day.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

mickey mouse are great. never had a problem with then ,even with a good 1/2 mile walk. my feet have "never " been cold with them.
korean boots (what i call 'em -black, but with-out the air valve are good too)
i have a set of expensive thinsolate boots that will freeze my toes in no time

try an army surplus store. but, i got mine at a gun show about 15 yrs ago


----------



## Scott K (Aug 26, 2008)

I bought these boots a couple years ago and they don't keep my feet particularly warm. I think pac boots with the removal liner work better. Keep in mind though that my feet get cold VERY easily.


----------



## FishDaddy09 (Dec 11, 2004)

I've had my Mickey's for 20 years,paid $45 for them. If I'm sitting still for several hours my feet will start to get cold, I just get up and walk around a little and they warm right up. Last few years they have started to peel a little so I bought a new ( lightly used) pair off e-bay last year I paid $60 and that included shipping. When buying Mickeys always make sure you get the "Bata" brand of mickeys. The others are junk!


----------



## ted stehney (Jun 1, 2004)

I have the Rocky pac boot with a felt liner. I bought them about 10 years ago and they are great. The look like the Ice Kings only a bit smaller and much lighter. Best of all Made in America.


----------



## Jigster (Dec 4, 2002)

Here is a simple way to take those old pack boots and
step em up a tich. Buy some Dr Sholes(sp) gell thingies.
Ya know "are you gellin? They put an extra layer of insulation
between you and the ice. I did it the last two yaers and 
it helped out alot. Plus I felt like I was walkin on water all
the way out and back!

Jigster


----------



## Fixin' to Fish (Nov 13, 2006)

I will attest to the blizzard Stalkers. I have not worn the mickey mouse boots, but I do wear my blizzard stalkers all the time as my normal footwear this time of year. (crocs for every other season, but thats a different topic). Anyway, matched with the correct pair of socks (wool or poly-whatever for sweat dissipation), The boots should keep your feet toasty all day, regardless of how much you are moving. Both the mickey mouse boots, and the stalkers are a rather "large" boot, and have plenty of room in the toe area including overhead space, allowing your toes to move when you need them too so they can circulate the blood along with trapping heat.

As far as their waterproofing goes, I have fished all day in 6in of water, and still had dry and toasty feet at the end of the day.


In comparison to mickeys, The Blizzard Stalkers:

Pros:
-Come with 1 year warranty.
-Don't look comical if you were wearing them for something other than ice fishing. (Remember that fishing is 90% style)
-Breathable
-Better Traction.


Cons:
-If you stepped in a hole, you couldn't get the water completely out of the boot, in the same sense that you could do w/ the mickey mouses (b/c the mickeys don't have a liner).
-More expensive even if you are a smart shopper. (typically don't find these used).
-Never used by the military.
-Not based solely around composed of rubber, so waterproofing can diminish after extended use(however, this is covered under warranty for 6 months)Pun not intended btw.


I tried making the above comparison as unbiased as I could, but I don't think that you will be disappointed with either choice. *However, what goes between your foot and the boot* *is a very important part of the equation for any boot you choose.*


----------



## fishhead16 (Feb 23, 2008)

I just ordered a set of mickeys off ebay the other day. I was wearing Irish Setter and did not like them, Ive always been looking for a boot to replace my old ice kings,but size 15 is pretty hard to find.


----------



## Lost Lake Ed (Jan 10, 2003)

I had a pair of blizzard stalkers for almost two seasons before they completely fell apart. I didn't like the fact that they didn't have a pull out liner. Ice Kings are sweet and when the liner gets damp from sweating all day you can just change it out the next day. Good socks are a must to keep the moisture away from your feet.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

white Mickey's hands down. I need a new pair no tread left on them. But still warm.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

Mickey mouse boots. Nuff said.


----------



## ficious (Aug 28, 2002)

There may be better, but I'll keep my Mickeys. I fell through a couple seasons ago(up to my neck) and stayed for four hours with my boots full of water. The water steamed when I poured them out. Haven't bought anything else, don't need to. Yes they are a little heavy, but you get used to that. I'll trade heavy for cold anytime.

Harry


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

Another vote for the mickeys. You can get them off ebay a lot cheaper than anywhere else but I suggest you go to the store and try them on first. Their sizing runs funny.


----------



## chef daddy (Dec 28, 2007)

i have a pair of rocky snow stalkers! the first line they came out with years ago!!! and i wont go out without them!!! they are still kickin!! they are close to 10 years old !!! thin liner and way comfy!!! never want to take them off!!!


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

I also think its hard to beat the mickeys. And even tho they're probably nock-offs from ebay, they still are the warmest boot I've tried. You'd be hard presed to find this warm of a boot in this price range.

A tip would be to spray your feet with antiperspirant. It makes a big difference when your feet are dry & warm instead of wet & warm.


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

I swear by Mickey boots as well, you can get them on e-bay brand new for around $35-$50. Just search for Mickey Boots.


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

I'll put my 2 cents worth in for Sorel pac boots. I've had mine for almost 30 years, and they still keep my feet warm. I put mink oil on them at least 2 times every year, and the seams are still intact, and still keeping my feet warm.


----------



## XXXdisel77 (Dec 16, 2004)

Another vote for MM boots! Last year I went through the ice and took the boots off and poured the water out of them, put them back on and fished all night without getting cold. Can't beat that IMO!


----------



## MikeTightLines (Feb 14, 2008)

Said it before, and I'll say it again! I just love my LaCrosse IceKings. They are kind of heavy(you don't want to walk across Saginaw Bay in them), but my feet have not been cold since I bought them. I wear light wool/polyprop. socks to wick moisture away, and that is all I have ever needed.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

B & G discount in Schoolcraft has some MM boots for $88.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

looking to get a pair anyone know of where i can get some near lapeer area? thanks.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

i wear a size 11.5 boot but not sure what size to order if i do any help.
thanks nick


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I wear 10.5 work boot and my micky's are 10. and I wear the whites so I just wear one pair of socks. Good luck


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

I picked up a pair of muck boots when I was doing lots of rabbit hunting, light, very warm, well insulated and easy on and off. They walk well yet my feet never got cold standing around plus they are waterproof. 
I have a pair of non insulated ones for poping on and off when I am working in the mud, they are a dream for someone like me with big fat feet and a high instep.

Just a note for an added cold barrier for your feet. If you are looking to add a cheap and effective cold barrier for your shoes to the ice, save some of the foam packages you get meat in. Stand on one (after you cook the meat and wash the foam of course), trace your feet and cut to fit in your boots. You would be suprised at how much warmer you will feel with that little bit of foam acting as an insulator between your feet and cold soles of the shoes. When they wear out, cut some new ones.
I think I saw this tip in field and stream years ago.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

Baffin boots are great for ice fishing, super warm and they are tall enough with a draw tie to keep the deep snow from heading down to soggy your socks. Some people even complain that hte things are too warm.


----------



## Pikealunge (Dec 16, 2002)

Sounds like the MM boots have it here. I used to wear felt packs but the got heavy and oulled my socks off. Last year I bought a pair of Wolveren 1000 Gram Thinsulate Gortex. Plus I got the non metallic Safety Toe (for work) but good for kicking open old holes.

I have to say if you feet get cold from sitting it might be the lack of blood flow to the feet, hince when you stand up and walk they get warmer.

rick


----------



## Bender16v (Oct 28, 2007)

My normal shoes and boots range between 11 and 12, but the MM boots that fit me best are 10W. Matter of fact I'm wearing mine right now out in the garage because the floor is really cold.


----------



## FrankaB (Dec 8, 2001)

Kamik for me. After fishing on a slushy lake and get my feet wet I bought Kamik. These are my deer hunting and ice fishing boots. Never get wet or cold.





http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h/search-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I have Cabelas Inferno 2000 pac boots. Add some 1/4 inch insulated insoles and they are good to go. My weak point is cold feet and these work well on the ice and in the woods hunting. Strap on some Yak Trax for the ice (if it is real slick) and you have no problems.

J-


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

I bought a pair of Cabela's Preditor Extreme's 2 years ago and haven't worried about cold feet since. These boots are rated at -150. They are cumbersome, big and a little stiff but pretty light. Nothing you'd want to walk long distances in, but they sure keep the feet warm.


----------



## twohand (Aug 5, 2003)

Whites yukon survivor. Not a better boot made for cold weather, these things laugh at MM boots. Plus they're extra tall for those last ice wet trips off the ice. 
You can get them from Whites or a little cheaper here http://www.drewsboots.com/pac.htm


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I wear Mickey Mouse boots, my feet stay warm, they actually sweat. When I go out for a long time I need to take an extra pair of socks. The rubber boot will provide years of use in the cold.


----------

